

WebGL Visual Debugger for Chrome - rkalla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vW-QJDxYo3A#t=525s

======
nkassis
The tool is pretty awesome but the whole presentation is worth watching for
anyone doing WebGL dev.

I have to say, being able to see what each drawcall is doing individually and
see what each pixel goes through made me drool. I'm going to use this everyday
now.

------
rkalla
An awesomely powerful tool for any developer working with WebGL. I linked the
submission to the video of the tool in-action because it is much easier to get
a sense of what it does (visually stepping through scene construction frame-
by-frame, pixel-by-pixel or GL call-by-GL-call).

The project page is here: <http://benvanik.github.com/WebGL-Inspector/>

and can be downloaded here: <http://github.com/benvanik/WebGL-
Inspector/zipball/master>

